# Why you should never put your picture on the Internet ...



## MA-Caver (May 14, 2004)

Pay attention Tess...  :uhyeah: 

http://www.smlinks.com/sotw/why/


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 14, 2004)

That one came complete with a pizza of resistance... piesta resistance... coup de gras!... er... it was funny. artyon: 
Sean


----------



## TigerWoman (May 14, 2004)

McCaver you are really talented AND have way too much time on your hands.  So do you do this for a living?   If not maybe you should. Good Job!
Really funny.  And thanks for the warning!

Added: That living thing - no, maybe not but if its legal...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 14, 2004)

:rofl:   
Somewhere, there's a little chubby asian boy wondering why everybody else at school is looking at him, and laughing their pants off!!
:rofl: 

:rofl:


----------



## michaeledward (May 14, 2004)

I like it !!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> McCaver you are really talented AND have way too much time on your hands.  So do you do this for a living?   If not maybe you should. Good Job!
> Really funny.  And thanks for the warning!
> 
> Added: That living thing - no, maybe not but if its legal...



Aww shucks, stop it . I just find this stuff floating around the net and if it tickles me then I post it. I'd like to do this for a living... but gotta go to skool fer it... and that costs bucks that I just don't have right at the moment.
Still, thanks all for the pats on the back... I try. 
 :wavey:


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 19, 2004)

lol, great work!!!


----------



## Seig (May 19, 2004)

Too damned funny!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 20, 2004)

*chortles and giggles..  methinks I am paying very close attention MACaver~!!  
*sneaks off to open Photoshop  -vampfeed- 

Good one~!!

~Tess


----------



## Bammx2 (May 20, 2004)

oh that last one was just wrong:erg:..............................................:rofl:.....................................................


----------



## rschoon (May 26, 2004)

Way funny!   Poor Poor Kid!!


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 27, 2004)

Hell, I don't see any reason for the kid to be unhappy -- if it was me I'd download all the pictures and put 'em on my own website, even if the one of him as half of the barely-legal twins is a little creepy.


----------

